# In Memory of Mutti



## jeffashman (Aug 10, 2021)

Today was my mom’s birthday. She passed two years ago. I was on a walk today, and saw this flower that reminded me of her, because she loved wild flowers. I didn’t have my camera, taken on my iPhone X. Happy birthday, Mom!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 11, 2021)

Ah, sweet sentiment Jeff.  Bless.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 11, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Ah, sweet sentiment Jeff.  Bless.


Thanks!


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice flower; nice mom, nice thought.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 11, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> Nice flower; nice mom, nice thought.


Thanks!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 11, 2021)

beautiful and beautiful that you thought of your mom


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 11, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> beautiful and beautiful that you thought of your mom


Thanks!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice shot and Happy Belated BD, Mutti. My mom called her mother, Mutti, as well. (East German) RIP to both moms, they are sorely missed.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 15, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot and Happy Belated BD, Mutti. My mom called her mother, Mutti, as well. (East German) RIP to both moms, they are sorely missed.


Thanks! My mom was born in Hamburg, and spent the war years in a little village called Iphofen in Upper Bavaria, near Kitzingen. She missed her train to school in Kitzingen one day and had to walk, so she was spared when Allied bombers bombed the school, and the shelter caved. She loved to paint sunflowers, so whenever I see one, I think of her.


----------

